
Building an 8-bit Game Over Telnet - remore
https://github.com/remore/burn
======
TheZenPsycho
I thought for a moment you'd "stolen" my idea. (stolen in quotes, because I
never told anyone, and ideas can be arrived at independantly, why not?)

The idea I had was extending ansi codes to contain specific instructions for
NES graphics hardware, along with a special NES rom that could decode them
from say, some audio signal via the microphone port, or controller port 2
keys, or whatever input is most convenient.

Such an ansi protocol extension would include things like sprite graphics,
tile graphics, sprite positions, in addition to the normal character mode
telnet stuff that maps naturally to the NES's tile based background graphics.

That would be pretty neat.

It would let you put a modem attachment on an NES and dial into a server to
play games remotely. Such games could even be multiplayer by nature, with a
centralised server infrastructure kind of thing.

You can steal it now if you want. I'm not likely to act on it any time soon.

------
prezjordan
I just wanted to point out that compiling ruby code to .nes has to be the
single coolest thing I've seen all year. I mean it. I would _love_ to either
fork or contribute to this and provide support for GB/GBC/GBA games.

Amazing work!

------
chazu
Very very cool stuff. I look forward to experimenting with this in the near
future (read: after i get some free time and before the singularity occurs)

------
brian_herman
Does ssh make sense for this sort of thing?

~~~
codezero
The benefit of telnet is its ability to operate without authentication, or
thin application based authentication. This project doesn't appear to be
concerned with a secure remote connection, rather it's a useful toy with low
barrier to entry.

